# turbo E16i, could it be??



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Hello guys, i just got a garret t25 turbo for my other nissan, he`s got the small E16i engine and the fuel it`s handle by a carb, i just got the crazy idea of turbo that engine with the carb, i got everything to do it but i prefrer to ask you guys first before i blow the engine, i was thinking about some 5 psi of boost, get an electric fuel pump. I don`t know if the car can safely andle a small turbo and small boost, i will like to get some extra 30 hp from this set up, i can get more it would be great, but more of it, do it as a show car, not to reace cuz that engine it`s small, but if you coul get a little stronger engine, it would be great. please post to see what you think. thanks guys


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Hi, it has been done, dbourne has a similar project going on right now. Search for threads/posts by him. Also check out the e-series subforum and the B11/B12 subforum (located in the Sentra area), we've discussed it more at length there, as this type of project has been a sort of niche for the old Sentra owners "cursed" with carburation.


EDIT: E16i is TBI, e16s is carburetor BTW


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Sorry wrong data


----------

